# begginer wit fish tanks



## whbfootball56 (Jul 17, 2008)

i am going to get a 120g salt water tank, i think i might make it it a reef setup but idk. What fish would be going in a reef setup?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

whbfootball56 said:


> i am going to get a 120g salt water tank, i think i might make it it a reef setup but idk. What fish would be going in a reef setup?


There are a good number of reef safe fish available to the reef hobbyists. Take a look at Liveaquaria.com to get a look at some of your options. Once you get a basic idea of what you'd like, give us a starting point.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well reef safe

Tangs
clowns
gobies
some wrasses
blennies
cardinals
rabbit fish


----------

